# M-S Contest For The Biggest Michigan Buck Of the Year -



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I have several of these camera in my posession and I have no problem setting on them and a question was brought up about a hunters ethics in another thread based on the first buck of the year contest so here is your other option if you are a big buck hunter.. 

All the same contest rules apply however this contest will run through the end of the year. To be fair the rack must be rough scored by a CBM Scorer for GROSS score - I want to see the buck with the most antler on his head - Deadline to enter is same and all other rules remain the same but there is no rush to post as we will have all year - 

You can enter one or you can enter both - if you enter both and you happen to shoot the biggest buck and are the first to record it you will win both cameras.. We need at least 35 participants to make each contest work and participants over and above will start working on new prizes and I will buy scents, calls, maybe a treestand - Just depends on the number of guys that put in - 

So here is the big buck contest - 

Contest will begin on Ocotber 1st so that all is fair - This way everyone has a fair shot at the camera. 

I am donating the first prize which is going to be a Cuddeback Capture IR brand New In The Box with a 2 Gig Sandisk memory Card and 4 D batteries so she is set for the field. 









2nd & 3rd prizes may be considered if there are enough entries to do so and I will keep everyone posted on this.

The Ante To Play - $5 to put your name in the running - This will be sent to me either through personal check or cash ($5 + .40 cent stamp) mailed to myself or through paypal sent as a gift - If you are paying from your paypal account or bank account this is free as long as it is sent as a GIFT however if you are sending through a credit card or debit card as a credit transaction please make it $5.15 to cover the fees charged.

Address: 
Dan Connell 
2445 Karen Dr
Howell, MI 48855

Paypal - [email protected]

Whichever way you pay please include a note that tells me what your handle is on the M-S Forum so I know and can mark paid.

If there is anyone else out there that has Anything that they can donate that is new please PM me with what you have and how much you need for it and if there are enough entries it will be considered as a 2nd or 3rd prize. Depends on the participation. 

In order to be considered for the contest all funds must be either postmarked in the mail or received in paypal by midnight on the night before the opener. Those not paid or postmarked will be automatically disqualified.

To Enter Simply Respond to the thread and let us know your in and a list will be populated.. Thank You And Good Luck To All - 

Mods Please sticky this thread until the contest is over.. Thank you!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Scott - You can participate in this one - 

However, I will not -


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

If you are a CBM Scorer Please let us know so we can put your name on the list and if the hunter that shoots one is close to you we can send them your way -


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Also as an added bonus to this contest I will throw in the $25 to have your deer entered into the books - To clarify though this contest will be determined by the largest gross scoring whitetail.. 

The more people that participate the more prizes will be added -


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> To clarify though this contest will be determined by the largest gross scoring whitetail..


That's good since nets are for fish.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in for this one. I am too afraid if I entered the other contest, one of the nice 2.5's I plan on passing will all of a sudden turn up dead if they walk by opening day of bow season.

I take it this contest is open for firearm and archery?


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Ieatantlers said:


> I'm in for this one. I am too afraid if I entered the other contest, one of the nice 2.5's I plan on passing will all of a sudden turn up dead if they walk by opening day of bow season.


??? Sounds like you have some self control issues. This contest is not going to cure your root problem.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Dan did call me and ask me if this was ok to run through the site and I gave him my OK. Have fun with it.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

koz bow said:


> ??? Sounds like you have some self control issues.


No kidding. I go through a box of depends every deer season.

If this contest doesn't make the minimum participation- is it still going to happen?


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll play count me in.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Ieatantlers said:


> No kidding. I go through a box of depends every deer season.
> 
> If this contest doesn't make the minimum participation- is it still going to happen?


No it wil not - I like you guys but not enough to lose money on you - If it doesnt your funds will be refunded..

As of right now there are only 3 people that are in

Ieatantlers
Hubhunter
Spitfire

If there are not at least 30-35 entrants I will cancel..


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

dsconnell said:


> No it wil not - I like you guys but not enough to lose money on you - If it doesnt your funds will be refunded..
> 
> As of right now there are only 3 people that are in
> 
> ...



shouldnt be too hard to win then :evilsmile j/k guys :lol:


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I ought to make you put your name in just because you didnt even call me last time you were home hoser!! 

When are you coming home next?


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Ieatantlers said:


> I'm in for this one. I am too afraid if I entered the other contest, one of the nice 2.5's I plan on passing will all of a sudden turn up dead if they walk by opening day of bow season.
> 
> I take it this contest is open for firearm and archery?


With some of the property some folks have on here I can tell you right now that a 2.5 year old unless he is some freak of nature is not going to win the contest especially if some of those I am referring to would pony up.. UUhhmmm , Cough, Cough - Ken, Chad, Pat, Dan M, Dan S, Kyle(Although I doubt you would anyway), Tony, Jason (you dont have to be intimidated just cause I am hunting close to you now.. I wont shoot all the big ones  ), Terry, Etc,, You get the point... :lol: If I know you, I am calling you out! 

One more edit - Buckwiz - will be in the contest as well -


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> That's good since nets are for fish.


So is this you saying you are in?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

What hell maybe this is my lucky year...I'm in
hopefully we get enough...


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

ok im in....im about due for a book buck.....been 4 years since i had the chance to shoot one. mabey this will motivate me into doing so. lol......you killing me .....ya didnt have to call me out on this. mabey since you have bunch of those you can throw on my way since a couple of mine have already been stolen off my bear baits. 

CONSIDER ME IN.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

dsconnell said:


> With some of the property some folks have on here I can tell you right now that a 2.5 year old unless he is some freak of nature is not going to win the contest especially if some of those I am referring to would pony up


I def. know that- I was referring to winning the 'first buck' contest with a 2.5- def. not a big buck contest. I imagine if we get enough participation it will be a 145"+ buck to win.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Got Ya! I figured that was what you were referring to but seen it on this thread - Either way hopefully you will get the chance if there is enough interest.. 

Dan-O - Just the cost of my firendship brother! :lol:

And if you would have called me before putting those cams out I could have told you how to avoid getting them ripped off the tree.. 

Two more added to the list - We are creeping up there.. I know there are guys that have big ones in the areas they are hunting.. Dont be scared!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> Got Ya! I figured that was what you were referring to but seen it on this thread - Either way hopefully you will get the chance if there is enough interest..
> 
> Dan-O - Just the cost of my firendship brother! :lol:
> 
> ...


ya ya ya, i know i know...WELD IT TO THE TREE...LOL

but dont hesitate to throw a couple this way...hehehehehehe


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok, I'm in ya put a little peer pressure on me and I fold like a lawn chair.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I said I would never put another deer pic on here but I will put my $5 in on a BIG BUCK contest!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Dave - Dont see you around too much but glad to see you come out to play! 

From the looks of it we are up to 9 right now - 

Ieatantlers
Liver & Onions
Thunder River Outfitters
Spitfire
Pez Gallo
Sbooy42
Buckwiz
Brushbuster
Mich buckmaster

Still have about 21 to go to make it official -


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> Ok, I'm in ya put a little peer pressure on me and I fold like a lawn chair.


If its any consolation I am much the same - Funny story, last year I am sitting in a tree with Big Buck's son Ryan and we have the 8 point come in and I have the camera rolling and this buck walks up out of the marsh and directly to us and stops literally at the base of the tree (Not more than a foot away from the tree) and then works his way to the backside of us and swing the camera around get on him and tell Ry to shoot him.. Apparantley 10 point crossbows have a safety catch when cocking them back and I didnt know this so I pulled it back until it caught and you cannot fire the crossbow until it has clicked twice and Ry is trying to squeeze the trigger, I can hear him and I said whats wrong? He said it wont shoot, I said pull the trigger harder.... Nothing.. By this time the deer finally cathes us dinkin around and I called he his dad from the stand to tell him and he then informed to pull it back farther.. Now I feel bad.. 10 minutes go by and Ry says there is 3 more coming in and there is a buck.. I am looking and I see Doe, Button Buck and Dow fawn.. Where is the buck Ry? Right there... He says.. Ry that is a button buck... I thought we agreed you werent going to shoot any BB's.. I know he says, BUT, can I shoot him? I said No... Cmon he said I have never killed a deer yet! I look at him and can just see it in his eyes and just turn around and start rolling the camera and said just let me know before you shoot..  Well, as luck would have it for that little buck he missed at 15 yards.. Whew!! But I couldnt say no to the kid!

Wait until you take the kid out in the youth season and you will see what I am talking about..


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

dsconnell said:


> Thanks Dave - Dont see you around too much but glad to see you come out to play!
> 
> From the looks of it we are up to 9 right now -
> 
> ...


With a list of these guys i can see why everyone must be skeared.
We got an Outfitter, a QDM guy Whose last name is Gallos,( He'll probably be too busy killing does) A real live Buck Master, Looks like a guy that might drink buck wiz.( probably button buck wiz)Some dude that eats antlers (must be forks) SBOOY Who has a real nice avitar ( Probably cut and pasted from an Ohio forum)Some dude that eats Liver and Onions( I bet only buck liver),a true died in the wool archer that shoots spit fires ( too bad for him they wer"nt rages) And some dude from Grayling named brushbuster ( I bet that guy will enter a Michigan eleven pointer.)
Yup I can see why no one wants in.
Thats right fellas im talkin SMACK!
If you aint to skeared theres room for more tough guy macho buck killers


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Now That Is Pretty Funny Right There!!


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Ieatantlers
Liver & Onions
Thunder River Outfitters
Spitfire
Pez Gallo
Sbooy42
Buckwiz
Brushbuster
Mich buckmaster
Bucksnbows
Hubhunter

Up to 11 - Only 19 to go to make this one official


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

dsconnell said:


> Ieatantlers
> Liver & Onions
> Thunder River Outfitters
> Spitfire
> ...


Ohh yahhh!! 2 more heavy hitters just entered the ranks fellas. 
Hey were missing a few though, wheres the data man and the Naysayer One is probably calcualting percentages on if the Naysayer will say Nay or not:lol:
For all of those guys who feel that they might need some bait to give you an edge you can still hunt the U.P.
Hey come to think of it i dont see anyone from the U.P here Whats the matter all them big bad wolves eat all yer deer?
Theres plenty of room to enter boyz this could even be fun.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

11 in and 19 to go....I think I will wait a bit before I send in my $5. For all the big bad talkers on this site, I figured it would fill up easy. I guess no one wants to put some money (a very small amount to boot) where their mouth is. Talk is cheap. Internet talk is cheaper!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ieatantlers said:


> 11 in and 19 to go....I think I will wait a bit before I send in my $5. For all the big bad talkers on this site, I figured it would fill up easy. I guess no one wants to put some money (a very small amount to boot) where their mouth is. Talk is cheap. Internet talk is cheaper!


 No kidding.. 

I can't believe there only 11 hunters who have signed up for this...$5 for the chance to win a nice camera
Heck I'd be willing to double the ante to cut the number of participants in half... And No I dont think I have a chance of winning but luck is a big part of hunting...


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

sbooy42 said:


> No kidding..
> 
> I can't believe there only 11 hunters who have signed up for this...$5 for the chance to win a nice camera
> Heck I'd be willing to double the ante to cut the number of participants in half... And No I dont think I have a chance of winning but luck is a big part of hunting...


If it came down to it, I'd double the ante too. I'd almost prefer it just to make sure we get it filled up- plus double your chances!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I agree.. please dont send funds until we know we have enough to make it work.. But I kind of like the smack talk..


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

mich buckmaster said:


> I said I would never put another deer pic on here but I will put my $5 in on a BIG BUCK contest!!


When and why did you ever say that.... I always enjoy your deer photo post during the season. Some of the ones I look forward to the most


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

its been a while since I have killed a nice one but count me in... U want us to hold money to have confirmed number of entries


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

_Ieatantlers
Liver & Onions
Thunder River Outfitters
Spitfire
Pez Gallo
Sbooy42
Buckwiz
Brushbuster
Mich buckmaster
Bucksnbows
Hubhunter
Smitty1233_
_
Up to 12 - Only 18 to go to make this one official_

And yes. Please wait until we know this one is a go.. Thanks


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Now here's a contest I'll enter. This should be fun. When I'm standing over the dead carcass of _Muy Grande,_ I won't be able to think about anything other than that neat camera and pondering where I'll set it up next year. Check in mail as soon as you green light it.

Idea for another contest - guessing what the winning score will be. I'm thinking, with this crowd, it could take a gross of 160 or more. 

Connell, once you get 100+ entrants, I think you should consider two prizes - one for archery, and the other for cheaters who use firearms.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: Thats a good one but too much to keep track of.. So we will keep her as is.. Biggest buck is the biggest buck.. 

If I get 100 entrants there will be more than a few prizes.. The more people we get the more prizes can be added.. At 35 entrants winner will get the camera, 4 d batteries, Sandisk 2 GB SD Card and Entry fee covered to enter their buck into the books of $25.

30 Entrants - Everything except the entry fee..

More than 35 entrants - Sky is the limit -


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Heck I've got two teammates in this contest already so I'll get in. Lots of confidence coming from "No Deer More Beer".


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Alot of big hitters in this contest...good to see. My guess is it's gonna take alot more than a 130-140 to win it. 

What about NorthJeff and that Andy guy that always kills big bucks.. I think his name is RidgeRunner or something like that?? 

Other than that, this is like an all star team of big buck killers...no wonder Hunterhawk isn't in! :lol:


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

Put mrelkman in the contest. I will get the 10 bucks to you within the next week. I will drop off or meet you somewhere or PM me your Pay Pal information. I hope the hunting out west went well.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

As a reminder here are the ways to send in funds to enter.. 

The Ante To Play - $10 to put your name in the running - This will be sent to me either through personal check or cash ($10 + .40 cent stamp) mailed to myself or through paypal sent as a gift - If you are paying from your paypal account or bank account this is free as long as it is sent as a GIFT however if you are sending through a credit card or debit card as a credit transaction please make it $10.30 to cover the fees charged.

Address: 
Dan Connell 
2445 Karen Dr
Howell, MI 48855

Paypal - [email protected]

Whichever way you pay please include a note that tells me what your handle is on the M-S Forum so I know and can mark paid.

If there is anyone else out there that has Anything that they can donate that is new please PM me with what you have and how much you need for it and if there are enough entries it will be considered as a 2nd or 3rd prize. Depends on the participation. 

*So far here is who we have in the contest -* 
_*Ieatantlers
Liver & Onions
Thunder River Outfitters
Spitfire*
*Pez Gallo*
*Sbooy42*
__*Buckwiz
Brushbuster
Mich buckmaster
**Bucksnbows*
*Hubhunter*
*Smitty1233*
*Farmlegend*
*Gunfun13*
*QDMAMAN*
*Fishmanmark*_
_*target-panic*_
*NBman*
_*NontypicalCPA*_
*Rompola*
_*Buckbaster*_ (PD)
*Nitro56*
*Double Lung*
*BWHuntr*
*Hoytkatera125*
*Mechanical Head*
*4x4 Hunter*
*Calhoun*
*Mr Elkman
*
Contest is a go for sure fellas - Go ahead and start sending in the funds.. FYI - Still need one more for Euro or $50 cash card..


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

dsconnell said:


> As a reminder here are the ways to send in funds to enter..
> 
> The Ante To Play - $5 to put your name in the running - This will be sent to me either through personal check or cash ($5 + .40 cent stamp) mailed to myself or through paypal sent as a gift - If you are paying from your paypal account or bank account this is free as long as it is sent as a GIFT however if you are sending through a credit card or debit card as a credit transaction please make it $5.15 to cover the fees charged.
> 
> ...


I thought it was $10 to play?


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Copy and pasted from original.. Sorry about that.. Should be correct now.. Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> srconnell22 said:
> 
> 
> > Alot of big hitters in this contest...good to see. My guess is it's gonna take alot more than a 130-140 to win it.
> ...


Andy May is Ridgerunner 27. I sent him an email this morning so hopefully he'll get in.
I think Jeff's "Big Buck" hunting will be done mainly in Wisconsin. Michigan will be reserved for family and friends, if I remember correctly.
Dan, I'll stick another 5 spot in the mail ASAP!

Big T


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you sir! 

Keep us posted on Andy.. What about BioActive?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

YEEE HAAAA......
I will get $$ sent as soon as I get to my home computer tonight...


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> dsconnell said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you sir!
> ...


He's interested and will check in soon!


----------



## calhoun (Aug 15, 2006)

double lung said:


> Now that is funny
> 
> Send me those stinkin' pics if you haven't already.
> 
> [email protected]


Sent some to your Gmail. Steal these, still looking for some more.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=314370
I have ages at the bottom of the page.


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

dsconnell, 

Sent the $10.30 via Paypal this morning. Let me know if it doesn't show up for any reason. Don't want to miss out on the fun.... uh, I mean... donation to the cause!!! 

Just got the first hard-bone buck on camera last week and it isn't anything that stands a chance in this competition. Just waiting for the visitor buck from miles aways to show up! :tdo12:


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

Is it too late to enter? Tony emailed me about this. I saw it a while back, but forgot about it. I'll send the money..if I'm too late, just use the money towards the prizes. Good luck!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jan 21, 2000)

Put me in, I think I know where there's a big UP buck. Will send money today.

Bushwhacker


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*So far here is who we have in the contest -* 
_*Ieatantlers
Liver & Onions
Thunder River Outfitters
Spitfire*
*Pez Gallo*
*Sbooy42*
__*Buckwiz
Brushbuster
Mich buckmaster
**Bucksnbows*
*Hubhunter*
*Smitty1233*
*Farmlegend*
*Gunfun13*
*QDMAMAN*
*Fishmanmark*_
_*target-panic*_
*NBman*
_*NontypicalCPA*_
*Rompola*
_*Buckbaster*_ (PD)
*Nitro56*
*Double Lung*
*BWHuntr*
*Hoytkatera125*
*Mechanical Head*
*4x4 Hunter* (PD)
*Calhoun* (PD)
*Mr Elkman*
*Ridge_Runner7* (PD)
*Bushwacker*
*Firefighter*

*Knowing what I know and who I know... This should be a doozy! *

*Andy, got your $10 and you are good to go... I am pretty sure if there werent people saying Oh ****.. There are now!!:lol:*

*Bushwacker... You are in!! Hope that big one crosses your path. Not sure how big he is but with the line up now I am thinking it will take a 150+ to win this one.. 

Honestly... I dont care what wins it, I hope everyone of you enter a buck into the contest this year! *

*Also just got a 4th prize thrown into the mix.. Brand new set of Rivers Edge Climbing Sticks donated by one of the entrants.. BrushBuster! Thank you sir!!*

*Still have time to sign up too guys - Remember - We have until October 1 at daybreak to throw your name into the mix.. As long as payment is in by end of next week and your name is on the list you are in.. *

*No ladies in this one? Didnt one of the girls here smoke a 140 class deer with a bow last year or two years ago?*


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Dang, I was gonna jump all over this, but then Andy joined! Contest OVER!!!

Good luck to you guys! Looks like it's gonna be a blast.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

So now is the time to send money I assume???


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I think we should add up the total inches of antlers at the end and each year see what the average per hunter is.... That might be interesting to see over the years.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Dang, I was gonna jump all over this, but then Andy joined! Contest OVER!!!


Yep...looking at this lineup, doesn't look like much room for common folks like you and me.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Dang, I was gonna jump all over this, but then Andy joined! Contest OVER!!!
> 
> Good luck to you guys! Looks like it's gonna be a blast.


:chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken:

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

SMITTY1233 said:


> I think we should add up the total inches of antlers at the end and each year see what the average per hunter is.... That might be interesting to see over the years.


We can do that and keep track.. 

And yep.. Good to send the money.. Its a go with all the prizes and one..


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

firefighter said:


> dang, i was gonna jump all over this, but then andy joined! Contest over!!!
> 
> good luck to you guys! Looks like it's gonna be a blast.


 
wusssssy



HEE HEEE


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Scott - How about you too.. Maybe this is the year the Michigan Curse is lifted??


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Hell, I join. It's good to get humbled every now and then! 

Let me know if you want money now, or we can just meet up when you're in the hood.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> Scott - How about you too.. Maybe this is the year the Michigan Curse is lifted??


I'm sitting this one out. Don't want anybody upset that your younger, better looking brother won your contest if I happen to kill the winner. 

Plus, I'd rather elk hunt.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

:lol:

You and Pez are alot alike.. lol

Put a little pressure on ya and Crack!! But in the stand when that buck is standing in front of you I have a feeling I would not want to be him.. 

We can just meet up.. I will be headed that way to check the cams in your back yard in the next day or so.. 

Question - What happens if I put up one bigger than all ya'll!!:evil:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I want that dang gift card!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Let me get this straight Tony.. 

Prizes are as follows - 

1st - Winners Choice - Full Shoulder Mount Or Brand New Cuddeback Cature IR with a 2GB Sandisk SD Card and 4 Brand Spankin New High End Duracell's

2nd Place - Whatever 1st place does not want

3rd Place - $50 Gift Card to Store of your choice or a Euro Mount

4th Place - Brand New Set Of Rivers Edge Climbing Sticks


AND You are shooting for the gift card????


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

To boot with this crew here I would guess it is still going to take a deer in the 130's to claim 3rd prize.. 

You got any lined up? :coolgleam


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll throw in a turkey call for a prize if'n you guys could use it.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

If you wouldnt mind that would be great.. With the turkey call I will "Donate" That to one of the contestants Succesful or not succesful and that did not win one of the first 4 prizes of "My Choice" (The name I draw out of a hat with the exception of Jason.. :lol 

At a $40 or so value that is mighty generous of you sir! I will also attest to these calls from this past spring when I got ahold of Jason and said I have a bird behind my house that has busted me twice and has became somewhat call shy.. I need something that he will give into and Jason said no problem.. That particular hunt was video taped for Michigan Out of Doors and that bird did commit to his final Death March right into a solid wall of #7 Heavy Shot!


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

dsconnell said:


> AND You are shooting for the gift card????



Hey man, I'd be happy with the gift card. That would mean you'd have to shoot a pretty nice buck this season. Probably P&Y range, I would guess. I'd take that!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

dsconnell said:


> Question - What happens if I put up one bigger than all ya'll!!:evil:


It wouldn't matter, because that would mean that the world just came to an end.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

dsconnell said:


> Let me get this straight Tony..
> 
> Prizes are as follows -
> 
> ...


Yeah you have a point...I'd be equally happy with the climbing stix!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Heck I'll be happy with a buck to post..:lol:

Dan 
paypal sent


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*So far here is who we have in the contest -* 
_*Ieatantlers
Liver & Onions
Thunder River Outfitters
Spitfire*
*Pez Gallo*
*Sbooy42 (PD)*
__*Buckwiz
Brushbuster* *(PD)
Mich buckmaster
Bucksnbows*
*Hubhunter*
*Smitty1233*
*Farmlegend*
*Gunfun13*
*QDMAMAN*
*Fishmanmark*_
_*target-panic*_
*NBman*
_*NontypicalCPA*_
*Rompola*
*Buckbaster (PD)
Nitro56*
*Double Lung*
*BWHuntr*
*Hoytkatera125*
*Mechanical Head*
*4x4 Hunter* *(PD)
Calhoun* *(PD)
Mr Elkman*
*Ridge_Runner7* *(PD)
Bushwacker*
*Firefighter*


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Less than 12 hours to sign up... If you want in you have until day break tomorrow AM.. 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Any last minute sign ups? Got about 15 minutes to go!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

The field is set boys!!! Everyone listed is who you have to contend with! 

Liver & Onions - Got your check and read the note - About spit my coffee out this morning.. Got a little chuckle out of that one.. And um yeah.. Just because I live on Karen Dr.. Doesnt mean I have sand in my you know what!! :lol:

Nitro 56 - Got your money as well - Nitro is a new comer to the forum and also donated an additional $10 to the cause. Thank you sir..


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*So far here is who we have in the contest -* 
_*Ieatantlers
Liver & Onions (PD)
Thunder River Outfitters
Spitfire*
*Pez Gallo*
*Sbooy42 (PD)*
__*Buckwiz
Brushbuster* *(PD)
Mich buckmaster
Bucksnbows*
*Hubhunter*
*Smitty1233*
*Farmlegend*
*Gunfun13*
*QDMAMAN*
*Fishmanmark*_
_*target-panic*_
*NBman*
_*NontypicalCPA*_
*Rompola*
*Buckbaster (PD)
Nitro56 (PD)*
*Double Lung*
*BWHuntr*
*Hoytkatera125*
*Mechanical Head*
*4x4 Hunter* *(PD)
Calhoun* *(PD)
Mr Elkman*
*Ridge_Runner7* *(PD)
Bushwacker*
*Firefighter* 
__________________

With the donation from Nitro 56 I am likely going to add on a section to the Rivers Edge Quick Stix to get you to 20ft.. 

Or I can do another random prize winner and was thinking like a magazine subscription to buckmasters or maybe another magazine as long as it does not exceed $20.. If I have enough to do a $25 gift card to store of choice we can do that as well.. You guys tell me..


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Gift card.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Who is Dennis Bouwens? 

Please include screen name when sending checks or payment through paypal please? I know some of you but not everyone..


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*The Field Is Set -* 
_*Ieatantlers
Liver & Onions (PD)
Thunder River Outfitters
Spitfire*
*Pez Gallo*
*Sbooy42 (PD)*
__*Buckwiz
Brushbuster* *(PD)
Mich buckmaster
Bucksnbows* *(PD)*
*Hubhunter* *(PD)*
*Smitty1233*
*Farmlegend*
*Gunfun13 (PD)*
*QDMAMAN*
*Fishmanmark* *(PD)*
*target-panic*
*NBman*
*NontypicalCPA*
*Rompola*
*Buckbaster (PD)
Nitro56 (PD)*
*Double Lung*
*BWHuntr*
*Hoytkatera125*
*Mechanical Head*
*4x4 Hunter* *(PD)
Calhoun* *(PD)
Mr Elkman*
*Ridge_Runner7* *(PD)
Bushwacker*
*Firefighter*_


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Sorry DC, Mechanical Head = Denny Bouwens

Opening day 10pt story to follow


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*The Field Is Set -* 
_*Ieatantlers (PD)*_
_*Liver & Onions (PD)*_
_*Thunder River Outfitters*_
_*Spitfire*_
_*Pez Gallo*_
_*Sbooy42 (PD)*_
_*Buckwiz*_
_*Brushbuster* *(PD)*_
_*Mich buckmaster*_
_*Bucksnbows* *(PD)*_
_*Hubhunter* *(PD)*_
_*Smitty1233*_
_*Farmlegend*_
_*Gunfun13 (PD)*_
_*QDMAMAN*_
_*Fishmanmark* *(PD)*_
_*target-panic*_
_*NBman*_
_*NontypicalCPA*_
_*Rompola*_
*Buckbaster (PD)*
*Nitro56 (PD)*
*Double Lung*
*BWHuntr*
*Hoytkatera125*
*Mechanical Head (PD)*
*4x4 Hunter* *(PD)*
*Calhoun* *(PD)*
*Mr Elkman*
*Ridge_Runner7* *(PD)*
*Bushwacker*
*Firefighter*

*Just had another GREAT prize thrown into the hat!! Mechanical Head has been a river guide for 20 years steel head fishing and just threw in a 6-8 hour fishing trip into the mix on the Lower Grand or the Muskegon River.. More details to come.. *

*By the way Denny... Where is our pics!! LOL!! *


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I think I sent the $10 through paypal as a gift. I never use paypal so hopefully you can verify that for me.

edit: Nevermind I see you got it.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Well with this crew I doubt the largest buck for the year, is this a bow only contest? Anyhow we had to start somewhere..

Nighttimer and I put a quick gross score on it at 126" I do not know of a "official scorer but if it comes down to it I live in Northern Kent County if you know of somebody close..

With the time I give up hunting Ohio and Nebraska in November this at least gets me on the board, for how long who knows it up to you guys


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

mechanical head said:


> Nighttimer and I put a quick gross score on it at 126" I do not know of a "official scorer but if it comes down to it I live in Northern Kent County if you know of somebody close..


Hey- it is only 1" off from my internet score- so it must be close!:lol:


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Bar has been set fellas!!! Who will be next on the list!! 

Great Buck...


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

mechanical head said:


> Well with this crew I doubt the largest buck for the year, is this a bow only contest? Anyhow we had to start somewhere..
> 
> Nighttimer and I put a quick gross score on it at 126" I do not know of a "official scorer but if it comes down to it I live in Northern Kent County if you know of somebody close..
> 
> With the time I give up hunting Ohio and Nebraska in November this at least gets me on the board, for how long who knows it up to you guys


Way to break the ice and give us all something to aim for. Great buck and congrats to you.

Have a good day, Pez


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Dan,
I just sent my other $5.00. You should see it in a couple days, if not let me know!
Thanks,
Big T


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> Dan,
> I just sent my other $5.00. You should see it in a couple days, if not let me know!
> Thanks,
> Big T


So this means ya got a nice one this morning ???


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*The Field Is Set -* 
_*Ieatantlers (PD)*_
_*Liver & Onions (PD)*_
_*Thunder River Outfitters*_
_*Spitfire*_
_*Pez Gallo*_
_*Sbooy42 (PD)*_
_*Buckwiz*_
_*Brushbuster* *(PD)*_
_*Mich buckmaster*_
_*Bucksnbows* *(PD)*_
_*Hubhunter* *(PD)*_
_*Smitty1233*_
_*Farmlegend*_
_*Gunfun13 (PD)*_
_*QDMAMAN*_ *(PD)*
_*Fishmanmark* *(PD)*_
_*target-panic*_
_*NBman*_
_*NontypicalCPA*_
_*Rompola*_
*Buckbaster (PD)*
*Nitro56 (PD)*
*Double Lung*
*BWHuntr (PD)*
*Hoytkatera125 (PD)*
*Mechanical Head (PD)*
*4x4 Hunter* *(PD)*
*Calhoun* *(PD)*
*Mr Elkman*
*Ridge_Runner7* *(PD)*
*Bushwacker (PD)*
*Firefighter*


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*The Field Is Set -* 
_*Ieatantlers (PD)*_
_*Liver & Onions (PD)*_
_*Thunder River Outfitters*_
_*Spitfire*_
_*Pez Gallo (PD)*_
_*Sbooy42 (PD)*_
_*Buckwiz*_
_*Brushbuster* *(PD)*_
_*Mich buckmaster*_
_*Bucksnbows* *(PD)*_
_*Hubhunter* *(PD)*_
_*Smitty1233*_
_*Farmlegend*_
_*Gunfun13 (PD)*_
_*QDMAMAN*_ *(PD)*
_*Fishmanmark* *(PD)*_
_*target-panic*_
_*NBman*_
_*NontypicalCPA (PD) *_
_*Rompola*_
*Buckbaster (PD)*
*Nitro56 (PD)*
*Double Lung*
*BWHuntr (PD)*
*Hoytkatera125 (PD)*
*Mechanical Head (PD)*
*4x4 Hunter* *(PD)*
*Calhoun* *(PD)*
*Mr Elkman*
*Ridge_Runner7* *(PD)*
*Bushwacker (PD)*
*Firefighter*

*I think you guys should let me play too!! *


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

dsconnell said:


> *The Field Is Set -*
> _*Ieatantlers (PD)*_
> _*Liver & Onions (PD)*_
> _*Thunder River Outfitters*_
> ...


Hey check your message box... I got returned mail


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Going through checks and ones I have so far are going to bank today.. 

Bushwacker donated an extra $5 so definately going to pick up the extra section of the quick sticks which makes that a $60 value.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I think we have a contender!! Mr QDMAMAN himself.. And my teammate representing! Dont know if he has scored him yet or not but he should be close!

Still have some funds not received yet..


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

GROSS 153


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*The Field Is Set -* 
_*Ieatantlers (PD)*_
_*Liver & Onions (PD)*_
_*Thunder River Outfitters (PD)*_
_*Spitfire*_
_*Pez Gallo (PD)*_
_*Sbooy42 (PD)*_
_*Buckwiz*_
_*Brushbuster* *(PD)*_
_*Mich buckmaster*_
_*Bucksnbows* *(PD)*_
_*Hubhunter* *(PD)*_
_*Smitty1233*_
_*Farmlegend*_
_*Gunfun13 (PD)*_
_*QDMAMAN*_ *(PD)*
_*Fishmanmark* *(PD)*_
_*target-panic (PD)*_
_*NBman*_
_*NontypicalCPA (PD) *_
_*Rompola (PD)*_
*Buckbaster (PD)*
*Nitro56 (PD)*
*Double Lung*
*BWHuntr (PD)*
*Hoytkatera125 (PD)*
*Mechanical Head (PD)*
*4x4 Hunter* *(PD)*
*Calhoun* *(PD)*
*Mr Elkman*
*Ridge_Runner7* *(PD)*
*Bushwacker (PD)*
*Firefighter (PD)*
*[/COLOR]* 
*Hey guys.. I know Couple of you guys have already scored on some nice bucks.. Please post your pics and scores here as soon as you get a chance.. *

*BWhuntr*
*Double Lung*
*QDMAMAN*
*Mich Buckmaster*

*And anyone else that has scored as well!!*

*Also for those that have not paid yet please do so as we are fast approaching gun season.. *

John (Mr Elkman) - Give me a call sometime and I will link up with you whenever.. I am headed out of state next week so just let me know!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

dsconnell said:


> ...........
> Also for those that have not paid yet please do so as we are fast approaching gun season.. [/B]
> ................
> !


If you're saying that you are still accepting entries, I think that is wrong. In my opinion, the field should have been closed back on Oct. 1st.
I do appreciate all of your efforts and I understand that you wanted a lot participation, but getting into a contest after a season has started gives a person a chance to enter a contest after getting a nice buck. Most would not do so....but it leaves open the possibility.

L & O


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, guys not paid yet shouldn't be let in a month into the season IMO.

Great buck Thunder...he's gonna be hard to top.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

thunder river outfitters said:


> well, last night was magical, i arrowed a buck that i know is my biggest....should touch 170. i left him go over night just to make sure. sorry buckmaster....it seemed i had a little more time to hunt this season then i thought. will have pics up sometime today when we retrieve him here in about an hour.


Dont put your name on a clients buck now.........JK...........I hope you did,,,Cant wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

thunder river outfitters said:


> well, last night was magical, i arrowed a buck that i know is my biggest....should touch 170. i left him go over night just to make sure. sorry buckmaster....it seemed i had a little more time to hunt this season then i thought. will have pics up sometime today when we retrieve him here in about an hour.


Bottom of the ninth...................and he hits a grand slam. 

Magical, left over night just to be sure, have pic's up later after retrieving him, apologetic for beating out the top seed.............BOONER to boot. 

WOW!

Can't wait to see the picks.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm hoping the jinx of the internet didn't get TRO...

Did you count your chickens before they hatched or are you making us all suffer???


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> I'm hoping the jinx of the internet didn't get TRO...
> 
> Did you count your chickens before they hatched or are you making us all suffer???


lol...jinx...i dont think so..we did find him after 6 hrs of looking. he was under a dead fall coverd in snow. the coyotes had him torn up pretty good. there was 5-6 pieces of him scatterd over an acre. i dont think he will touch 170, but 160 easy. i was texting dan connell through my ordeal, i really wanted to puke after 3 hrs of nothing,and all the blood being coverd by the fresh snow. i left my camera at home, just waiting for my buddy to get here with his to take pics. will have them up in the morning.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats! Way to stick it out. 

Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Good deal Dan, can't wait too see the pic's!!! Congratulations Sir!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wheres the pics.................:d


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> Wheres the pics.................:d


X2 

Come on TRO lets see the big boy!


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

Dan and rest of Guys, 
I'm very sorry I never paid, I forgot to check back on this and never remembered I asked to be in. My check is heading to Dan tomorrow. Sorry again. Congrats to all who shot nice bucks. Can't wait to see that 160 either. Merry early Christmas all !


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Andy K said:
> 
> 
> > X2
> ...


Is anybody besides me smelling BS?:16suspect:evil::lol:


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey the coyotes had this deer scattered over an acre of ground. Maybe he still having trouble locating a few additional tines. :lol:

Its probably just the fact that he lost his camera and his buddy never showed up with his. :evil: I wonder with the communication with Dan throught the recovery process, via cell phone I can only assume. Maybe Dan was sent a picture of him to his cell phone? You got pic's Dan?

I think we already have the winner. Just my opinion


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

.........................unless of course I still get lucky! I have time yet! :evil:


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I do not have any pics as of yet... 

NBMan.. Got your money so you are good! John, will keep an eye out for your check.. I will update that list sometime today..


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> Is anybody besides me smelling BS?:16suspect:evil::lol:


 
lmao..bingo...lmao.....i hope buckmaster has a great sence of humar...lol....i couldnt resist. i had to string dan connell along because i know him and buckmaster talk. lol....i just wanted buckmaster to get a little nerves..lol all in good fun guys. sorry i drug it out so long, have been pushin snow the last few days. 

dan


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

thunder river outfitters said:


> lmao..bingo...lmao.....i hope buckmaster has a great sence of humar...lol....i couldnt resist. i had to string dan connell along because i know him and buckmaster talk. lol....i just wanted buckmaster to get a little nerves..lol all in good fun guys. sorry i drug it out so long, have been pushin snow the last few days.
> 
> dan


 No problem we all have a good sense of humor,now you have to pay an additional $20.00 for false claims acording to the rules!  Better plow some more snow :evilsmile


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

thunder river outfitters said:


> lmao..bingo...lmao.....i hope buckmaster has a great sence of humar...lol....i couldnt resist. i had to string dan connell along because i know him and buckmaster talk. lol....i just wanted buckmaster to get a little nerves..lol all in good fun guys. sorry i drug it out so long, have been pushin snow the last few days.
> 
> dan


lol


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

What do I win for sniffing this travesty out?:lol::lol:
TRO, I'll never take you seriously again. Good show!:lol::lol:


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

NICE ONE!! NICE ONE!! As for this contest, it is only a bonus!!! This buck I shot is my biggest and I am tickled if I am in a contest or not. I hunted him, had pics of him and knew that with patience and hunting HARD I would maybe have a chance. 

TRO, I actually was hoping you did, because I LOVE to see BIG BUCKS, NO MATTER who kills them. 

SOOOO, Has anyone else scored, it doesnt matter how big it is,,,,,,,,,,,,,I need my fix on deer PICS!!!:lol:


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Thats just ********!!!:rant:


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

lol...well i had to spice up this thread a little bit,,, im glad ya all thought it was funny..lol. i just wanted to make buckmaster sweat a little bit. 
dont ever take me seriuos, im allways joking around and looking for a good time. making people laugh is what i like to do. just dont ever shoot a button buck on my lands or you will see the wrath of dan.
although the contest isnt over, my season is. i personally had fun weather or not i had shot my buck or not, just sitting in my tree is good enough for me. if i do get out by some chance it will be for does only. this dude has passed the torch. good luck the rest of the season guys.

dan


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Great bucks everyone! Thanks Dan! 

When's the sign up for the 2011 contest?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Well done Dan! Thanks for putting this together, can't wait for next year. I have one all picked out.:evil:

Big T


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> Well done Dan! Thanks for putting this together, can't wait for next year. I have one all picked out.:evil:
> 
> Big T


 
me to, he should go over 170 next season. lmao:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> thunder river outfitters said:
> 
> 
> > me to, he should go over 170 next season. lmao:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


As long as your dreamin why stop at 170?:lol::lol:

Seriously! Congrats on the outstanding buck you took this year.
I consider it an honor to be in a competition with the high caliber of hunters/people that were in this friendly little contest.

Big T


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> I'm confident with 120"+ (gross).
> He's at Chris Kreiner's getting mounted so I won't be able to confirm until he's done. I'm sure I'm not in the money anyway so no biggy.
> 
> 
> ...


Got his guy back from Chris this week (pics to come) and just got done taping him. Unofficially 119 4/8" gross.

Big T


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Regardless of score he's a good deer T,congrates on a great season.


----------



## alabamaslammer (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't think I said Congrats in your last thread about the Buck..to busy jokin around, anyways Congrats...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Dan! Congrats to all of the successful hunters.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> Field is set..
> 
> *Mich Buckmaster* has taken the Top Honors for 2010 at 159" - *Full Shoulder Mount (Courtesy of our own Big Buck)..*
> 
> ...


Glad it all came together guys and if the interst is there next weekend and its OK with Steve we will do it again next year!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes lets do it again Dan,a freindly competition is fun.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Are we doing this again this year?? Just wondering!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

As long as we get full participation sure! Same rules apply?


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Dennis... 

I still have to get with you on these sticks.. I just never am on that side of the state.. But they are in my garage and are yours..


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Count me in for a 2011 contest!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Let's do this!!!!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Im in!


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Im in as well.


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

I would be in again this year as well. Should we get a new thread going so that we can get a sign up going. I know there were alot of late payments being made last year(including myself) so the earlier we start the better. I would even be willing to throw in a little extra this year to help with prizes.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I wanted to get clearance through Steve first which we got his OK today.. I will start a new thread for this years contest tomorrow so keep an eye out for it!


----------

